

Net neutrality is dead, but it probably doesn’t matter - sinak
http://www.cringely.com/2014/01/21/net-neutrality-dead-probably-doesnt-matter/

======
ASneakyFox
I don't think he understands what nn means.without nn your isp can simply not
connect you to say. A competitor of Netflix. Thus there can only ever be one
Netflix. Thats a huge problem in a market where I only have one choice in an
isp.

------
kalmi10
Is it me or does this hardly make eny sense?

Bufferbloat has no effect on the available bandwidth in a completly switched
network. (It might confuse protocols resulting in bad utilization, but has
little to do with net neutrality.)

If ISPs limit the bandwidth available to each content provider, then
bufferbloat does not enter into the picture. (Okay, depending on how the
limiting is done, it might cause extra bufferbloat.)

------
andrewfong
Fixing bufferbloat doesn't solve the fact that ISPs have lots of local
monopolies and duopolies. If there's a sudden drop in bandwidth demand,
there's nothing to keep an ISP from decreasing supply to create demand for a
fast lane.

------
hueving
Complaining about bufferbloat is a red herring. It doesn't matter if it's
fixed if Netflix is trying to push 40 Gbps of traffic to a set of customers
across some ISP's 10 Gbps interconnect.

------
a-non-y-mous
This is the RED BUTTON. Fight back.

[http://youtu.be/NFRSHVT5sXU/](http://youtu.be/NFRSHVT5sXU/)

------
rakoo
*in the US

------
legulere
The view that net neutrality is dead is just Americentrism.

